# InkSoft Offers New �Thought Starter� Mini Podcast Series



## Deborah Sexton

*InkSoft Offers New ‘Thought Starter’ Mini Podcast Series*

Jump-start your creativity and get your brain in gear to develop ways to make your business better with InkSoft’s new “Thought Starter” mini podcasts. Built for busy people, these brief sessions provide a fresh approach to generating ideas and solutions by sparking your ingenuity with thought-provoking comments and examples. 

The podcast format is quick (± 15 minutes) and easy, getting you thinking about the possibilities, rather than providing all the answers. And the topics and discussion focus on what you can do to achieve results for quick wins, as well.

The biweekly series kicks off with “The Print Hackathon.” The segment explores how to put this software-associated process to work in a decorating environment. Join InkSoft’s JP Hunt and Matt Peterson as they discuss how defining a specific time for your teams to work on solving challenges outside their regular workload can spawn innovative solutions and boost engagement. And take a look at a time-saving tool for measuring and cutting shirt foil at Trust Print Shop, which came about this way.

“Thought Starter” mini podcasts are a great vehicle for sharing within and beyond your company. Check them out at https://www.inksoft.com/our-new-thought-starter-mini-podcast-is-live/.

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

